# How Useful is Mini Scaffold



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

A quality scaffold company based in town has a special on some mini scaffolding, and only have seen a few painters ever use it, but a few that do swear by them. Anyone here have any pros/cons to a setup like this?

I already have 7ft and 8ft multiway ladders, couple 4 foot steps, 5 foot step, 24 foot extension and a 6 foot baker.

Thanks !


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh, and a 10 foot A frame ( had a 32 and 40 footer in calgary but got rid of them changing provinces )


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

i love the mini staging with casters on it for new construction with sub floor. you can just kinda roll around and paint stuff


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

It works for me.


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

I think they are great on consturction, and commercial or any thing with lots of open space. Useless on residential repaints. Worth having in your arsenal. I like using one when the occasion calls for it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah if you have a lot of flat floors to work on top of. If not, I would keep my money. I bought one a few years ago and have used it twice.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it depends more on the type of residential you work in. Higher end homes in my area seem to all have foyers with 24 ft. ceilings. And walls. On another thought and the reason I got mine, When I worked in Maine, most homes had 12 ft ceilings and it was just easier on the old legs on a baker than ladders for cutting in. But most of that work was winter work and the owners were in there other homes in Florida. Limited furniture.
I also do the occasional church and the narrow frames will get you down aisle that others wont. It comes down to what your work is.


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

agree, all depends on your main kinda work. I used one in New Zealand all the time, but i was doing alot of commercial drywall stopping at the time i.e. only subfloor and lots of ceiling/wall square stopping, great if you can get one that fits through door ways, was kinda tippy if you weren't paying attention !


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Roadog, just got my scaffolding today, looks similar to yours in picture. Put it together tonight, me and another guy, not to bad. By yourself it would be pretty tough it seems. Any tips to save time while putting together, taking apart?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Practice practice, my dad is a stone mason, and can throw up scaffolding like nobodies business by himself. Though once you get up 20 stories you tend to slow down a bit, for several reasons :thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

By the way, when I was asking about mini scaffolding, I meant the 4 foot tall foldable variety, I already have some baker scaffolding ( or rolling scaffolding ) but yes it's too big for most residential applications.

I guess by the responses however that nobody brought up the actual mini scaffolding so I bet nobody finds it particularly useful that DOES use it :thumbsup:

I just need to get my second stack of baker now with the outriggers etc.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

There are a lot of 2 story open foyer, great room homes in my area, seems like a good opportunity. Anxious to try out on a job I'm starting next week. I got a deal, the whole setup for $700, a good investment I hope. For tall ceilings, sure seems like a sweet rig.


----------



## Painting Away (Mar 1, 2010)

Let me give you the pros of a 4ft foldable scaffold. 
Great on cutting in - you can cut in your paint the length of the scaffold and not have to go up and down the ladder. 
It holds your "stuff" on one of the platforms
I have two of the mini scaffolds and it does good for remoldels and new construction. 
Try it you'll like it!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Love em


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Just finished my first job with the rolling bakers scaffolding, man I love it.....have talked to several painters who don't do high ceiling because they don't have scaffolding.....think it will be a good investment. Still haven't figured out how to assemble it without a helper....


----------

